# Social Insurance Fund Redundancy Payment



## pallouie (29 May 2009)

I was made redundant at the end of April this year. I filled in the form RP50, which both myself and my employer signed. My employer also enclosed a letter from the company solicitor stating that he was not in a position to pay me my redundancy due, so was therefore claiming it in full from the Social Insurance Fund.

Am just wondering if anyone else has gone down this route, and if so how long did it take for you to receive redundancy cheque?

Any replies/input appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bill Struth (2 Jun 2009)

It's taking around 8-10 weeks from the date the rp50 is recieved for payments to be issued.


----------



## JQ2002 (2 Jun 2009)

I don't think the employer can claim the from the fund just because he can't pay. The Company would have to be declared insolvent, i.e appointment of liquidator before the Insolvency fund could pay out.

Unless I'm missing something here, an employer cannot simply say he is unable to pay, let the employee go and continue to trade.


----------



## jack2009 (5 Jun 2009)

Not sure about your particular example but I know the fund will pay redundancy that is not paid to an employee (even if the company does continue to trade) if the case is settled by the EAT.


----------



## Gloriosa (5 Jun 2009)

Hi, in my case I was made redundant start of Oct 08, received cheque from SIF mid Dec 08, however, I think turnaround has extended as more people have lost their jobs since last year


----------

